
Had a great time at Spec: Slack's first developer conference :D - rohanrath
https://blog.yellowant.com/highlights-of-spec-slacks-first-developer-conference-ce0db4028b3d
======
dvdhnt
A conference for Slack developers?

I think it may be time to pump the breaks on the developer conference train.

We have so many options for telecommuting and should encourage more
conferences to take advantage of that on a grander scale.

